# Seagate introduces radical new product, sounds delicious



## Exelion (Apr 1, 2014)

http://app.messages.seagate.com/e/es?s=261&e=304820&elq=35ad4a43ddd141e6a568d623ce442fce


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

Bacon drives from Seagate?

Sounds right, their drives have best been described as FRIED for years now.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't say I have any problems with them at all these days.


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

Count your blessings @MartinD.

I don't buy Seagate anymore (have former colleagues who are Seagate employees or were).... Always liked their stuff, but I've had multiple fails of barely used drives bearing their label in past 2 years...  Nothing enterprise or fancy,  SATA desktop drives 2 or 3 and another 2 USB models (3.5 inchers).

Whole consolidation of brands in drive area concerns me.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to swear by WD's but after so many failing in me I've switched to using Seagates. Not a single failure as yet which is a bonus. Just don't like the crap with SMART on these drives.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 1, 2014)

I like how the low salt picture just has a giant pile of salt right next to it.


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I used to swear by WD's but after so many failing in me I've switched to using Seagates. Not a single failure as yet which is a bonus. Just don't like the crap with SMART on these drives.


Funny, a few years back I was all WD drives and then high fail rates happened....

Lack o' options....  Liking Samsung for general purpose and SSD and RE4's for servers --- lately.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 2, 2014)

Was the RE4's i had issues with lol. When you're paying a premium for the drives you expect them to set. I'm now paying half as much and getting more reliable drives. It's crazy.


----------



## lowesthost (Apr 4, 2014)

ALL I can say is MMMM Bacon



> Funny, a few years back I was all WD drives and then high fail rates happened


Same depends on the type of drive. We have had very good results with Seagate SAS drives  SATA not so much.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Apr 5, 2014)

I personally have had more trouble with WD than Seagate.


----------



## javaj (Apr 5, 2014)

I have switched back and forth over the years, I used to swear by seagate, then I had a couple drives that sounded like a drawer full of marbles, they ran fine, just noisy which annoyed the hell out of me using them in my pc. So I switched to WD and used those for a few years, then had a couple of falure's years back with the blue 20GB drives, just one after the other so I switched back to seagate. Then decided to go with a pair of WD blacks a few years ago, I don't think either of those made it over a year before they were both paperweights.

I don't know, it all seems to be a crap shoot with WD's for me, I have had much better luck with seagate's over the years too.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Apr 5, 2014)

I've gone back and forth between Seagate and WD for standard HDDs. For SSDs I've had fantastic luck with the Samsung Evo 840 Pro's. I've yet to have one fail or degrade!


----------



## Nick_A (Apr 7, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> I've gone back and forth between Seagate and WD for standard HDDs. For SSDs I've had fantastic luck with the Samsung Evo 840 Pro's. I've yet to have one fail or degrade!


They make an Evo 840 Pro? Sounds awesome 

We use Seagate HDDs. No issues.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Apr 7, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> They make an Evo 840 Pro? Sounds awesome
> 
> We use Seagate HDDs. No issues.


Hahaha, my bad. I combined the two lines. I really should read what I'm saying before I submit something... I _meant _either an Evo or a Pro -- both are fantastic.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Apr 9, 2014)

Never really had too many issues with my Seagate drives. Knock on wood.

Nonetheless, hard drives are very much so a hit-and-miss subject. Anything from a rough ride in shipping to higher usage than they're designed for can and will contribute.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 9, 2014)

How about a bit of background? Seagate crashed. At the time Samsung hdd were the best. Wd was ok.


Samsung sold the hdd division to Seagate. Seagate has since picked up and took over.


----------

